# Do you want to join Brixton Women's Institute?



## kljp (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you know there is a WI in Brixton -  a friendly very diverse group of women who meet once a month for a variety of activities and outings.  We meet the last Thursday of each month at The Lambeth Women's Project on Stockwell Road.  You are welcome to come and visit a couple of times before deciding to join.
Our next events are 
Thursday 27th September 7-9pm A talk on researching family history
Thursday 25th October 7-9pm Talk from local lady Camila Batmanghelidjh founder and director of Kids Company, a charity based in Camberwell helping vulnerable young people all over London.  She’s often in the media. 

Each event is followed by chat, nibbles and a drink or two.
email brixtonwomensinstitute@gmail.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Are the women hot?


they'll be bothered if you keep this shit up


----------



## SheWolf (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you go if you live in Lewisham or is it Lambeth group only?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2012)

kljp said:


> Did you know there is a WI in Brixton - a friendly very diverse group of women who meet once a month for a variety of activities and outings. We meet the last Thursday of each month at The Lambeth Women's Project on Stockwell Road. You are welcome to come and visit a couple of times before deciding to join.
> Our next events are
> Thursday 27th September 7-9pm A talk on researching family history
> Thursday 25th October 7-9pm Talk from local lady Camila Batmanghelidjh founder and director of Kids Company, a charity based in Camberwell helping vulnerable young people all over London. She’s often in the media.
> ...


Good luck with this venture, kljp.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 17, 2012)

Ace  I might try and pop along in October.


----------



## kljp (Sep 21, 2012)

Anybody can join, no problem where you live.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 22, 2012)

kljp said:


> Anybody can join, no problem where you live.


anybody


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2012)

kljp said:


> Anybody can join, no problem where you live.


What, even A MAN!! ??


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Ace  I might try and pop along in October.


 
I have actually always been interested with the idea of going to a WI meeting, just coz I find people really fascinating and would love to see if it's as twee and tory as people think.
Shall we go?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> anybody


 
Is this a new outside the home naked photographing adventure idea?


----------



## livliv76 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, sounds interesting - looking forward to it...


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2012)

kljp said:


> Did you know there is a WI in Brixton - a friendly very diverse group of women who meet once a month for a variety of activities and outings. We meet the last Thursday of each month at The Lambeth Women's Project on Stockwell Road. You are welcome to come and visit a couple of times before deciding to join.
> Our next events are
> Thursday 27th September 7-9pm A talk on researching family history
> Thursday 25th October 7-9pm Talk from local lady Camila Batmanghelidjh founder and director of Kids Company, a charity based in Camberwell helping vulnerable young people all over London. She’s often in the media.
> ...


 
This sounds great! I love Camila Batmandghelidjh. She's like GOD. But better, obviously   . I saw her in a supermarket once and wanted to go up to her to tell her how brilliant I think she is, but didn't....in case she thought I was a weirdo.....


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm assuming the traditional Christian roots of the WI movement are not a massive part of things now, and that the WI is quite inclusive these days? I note that you say it's a diverse group of women, which sounds great.


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2012)

Like, if you're a pagan or a lesbian, they won't ostracise you ?


----------



## kljp (Oct 15, 2012)

The WI as an organisation has absolutely no link to religion or politics at all and all ladies are welcome.  The WI was originally formed with education in mind and at Brixton we interpret this in the very widest sense - from Indian Head Massage to wine tasting, and with plenty of social time alongside.  I hope we'll meet you soon.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 16, 2012)

I would be interested incoming to meetings but they are all on until quite late and I have a child to feed and put to bed and so forth. Even if children are welcome at meetings (are they) I can't really stay out until 9-9:30 on a school night. In fact this is a regular source of frustration for me in that there are so many groups on events in London that I would love to get involved with if only they didn't clash horribly with parenting.
Maybe you could organise daytime meetings for women with small children or weekend events so that more women would be able to attend.

I really hope this takes root. Good luck with it


----------

